# Pink tinge on laptop screen



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I have an old IBM laptop, a T20 running XP, works perfectly, never any problems.

Over the last few days there's a pink tinge bottom left of the screen, covers the start button, around 2" wide, quite dark but it fades as it gradually rises up the screen.

Been searching the help topics on the IBM website but can't find anything that relates, nothing on here either.

Any ideas please.


----------



## LtNtHacker (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like the distortion that would develop from a magnetic field coming too close to the screen. But I thought that only happened with CRT screens.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

One way to tell if it is the screen or the video card would be to connect an external monitor to the laptop. 

If the problem remains, it is likely with the video card.
If the problem goes away, it is likely with the laptop's screen.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Cheers, nothing magnetic near the screen.

Errr, external monitor, how do i go about that?

I have a desktop here, also another laptop, IBM R51, much prefer using the T20 though, just has XP on it and used only for mail and the net, nippy little thing it is.

So i just boot up switch monitors with the Fn F7 keys, can i use the desktop monitor and what lead do i have to get to do this.

Bit thick on things i haven't had to do before so appreciate the info, still a lot to learn.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, try connecting the desktop's monitor to your laptop. Hopefully on the back of the laptop is the VGA connector. Then switch using the function keys like you mentioned.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Ok, that was easier than i thought, cheers.

Screen on external monitor is bright and crisp so seems it's the laptop screen, from what i've been reading it's most probably the inverter.
On boot the laptop screen's virtually tinged all over now but it fades a little after a while so not so pink.

I'm going to see if there's an online manual and depending on how difficult it looks i may have a go at replaceing it myself, looking at the new prices is a bit of a shock so i'll trawl a bit through ebay first.


----------



## ryanwigginton (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I have the same thing here, it's like tiny pink dots or patchy noise. I've been trying a few different drivers and thought it was that, but now, I reverted back to OEM and still getting it. Is my screen broke?


----------



## ryanwigginton (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm getting a patchy pink noise here to. I was trying a few different drivers however, I've reverted back to OEM now and still getting it. Is my screen broke? No spare TV monitor to test it on here with me.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It sounds like a screen issue, or a video memory issue.
It certainly will not be a magnetic field problem as LCD's are not susceptible.

It does not sound much like a backlight/inverter problem

Ant to ryanwigginton, its not a good idea to hop in on someone elses post as the answer may be directed at the other person and you take it as applying to you, or vice versa. Chaos may then reign if the causes differ ...


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

I have an old ibm 600e. It has always had a pink screen (top right hand corner) when coming out of sleep mode but always fades back to normal within a 1/2 a minute or so and then its fine. Its been like it for 4 years ( thats when I bought it second hand) but has never got any worse.


----------



## ryanwigginton (Apr 27, 2006)

You have my sincere apologies, it won't happen again.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Oh dear, a post i never updated, Sorry 

I never got around to getting anything done with the T20, it started shutting down for no reason, would sometimes run for 10 mins sometimes for 30 before doing so, overheating? CPU maybe?

Anyway its in a cupboard waiting for me to drop it into the shop, had actually forgotten about it, if what's wrong i can fix myself then i shall have a crack at it, anything expensive ( motherboard ) it can go on ebay for spares or repair.

Ryan, most repair shops will give a free estimate, at least they can tell you for sure what the exact problem is.


----------

